# some sticks i have made



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

here are some sticks i made out of tea tree and kauri all New Zealand native timber


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice job. like . very individual

know nothing of the wood but keep the phoyos coming


----------



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

will do and thank you. Jeff


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking sticks.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very unique pieces. Is that a North American Bison medallion on the second stick?


----------



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

yes sir it is a good mate of mine in swansboro north carolina sent it to me as i have been to the us and i love the place and the people . he asked me if i could use this and i said hell yeah. and i also have a Buddy in lynchburg virginia and that place is awesome in the fall


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Nice looking sticks. I like your inlays and the lion. What are the woods?


----------



## graydog (Dec 7, 2014)

Attached are 2 photos of a little Bois D'Arc cane I made about 20 years ago. In the first photo, there is a dime to show it's diameter. If the wood is strong, the cane doesn't need to be big and heavy to be strong. I hit a Blue Heeler that was attacking me very hard and was sure it broke, but it didn't. It is also very light weight and easy to carry. It's one of my favorites.

Click on photo to enlarge, then hit the back button to go to next photo or you'll lose the forum page.


----------



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

CV3 the woods are tea tree and kauri and man they are hard as nails. hey gray dog that cane is real nice


----------



## graydog (Dec 7, 2014)

JGB said:


> CV3 the woods are tea tree and kauri and man they are hard as nails. hey gray dog that cane is real nice


Thanks JGB, I like it because it is such a light weight. Our American Indians used it to make hunting bows. My dad's farm had fence posts 60 years old with no rotting or termite damage. The down side is the posts cure so hard you can't drive a staple into them.


----------



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

is that wood what they call osage if so it is awesome as i have a bow made of it


----------



## graydog (Dec 7, 2014)

JGB said:


> is that wood what they call osage if so it is awesome as i have a bow made of it


Yes JGB, Bois D'Arc is also called "Osage Orange" and is a native tree to much of the USA.


----------

